# vbac planning or having anyone?



## DollPosse

Anyone else thinking or planning a vbac? I had an emergency c section last time and I really disliked having a c section. I mean if I have to have one I have to have one but I think I would like to try for a natural birthing experience.


----------



## SassyLou

I'm hoping for my third VBAC which will hopefully be a home birth xxx


----------



## chuck

I'm planning a home VBAC hun.

feel free to pm me anytime, I'm not a font of knowledge by any means but happy to chat!


----------



## amand_a

Good topic! i am also swaying between another c section and a VBAC. I have been told that if i opt for a VBAC i will have to be constantly monitored which means restricted movement, which i am really not happy about at all. I also think it will increase my chances of ending up with an emergency c section.


----------



## chuck

In the UK we're advised to have constant electronic monitoring and also to have a cannula ('just in case').

If I go to hospital I am refusing the constant monitoring and cannula.

I don't know how the law works for you in Australia but you should have the right to refuse the constant monitoring in favour or regular short periods of monitoring so you can remain mobile - that or you can keep needing to move or go to the loo when you are being monitored lol.


----------



## rainbowgroove

If you search the net, you should be able to find the research that states that continuous fetal monitoring has no better outcomes than intermittant and in fact leads to a rise in interventions. 
Again, not sure how it works in Australia?


----------



## amand_a

Thank you ladies I will be looking into this in my next appointments, the only problem is I know the midwives can be quite insistent and I'm not a confrontational person. And they have scared me a little telling me the risks of uterine rupture (or whatever its called) is 1 in 200 (apparently that's why they keep you monitored).
On the upside they will not induce me so if i go into labour naturally I can stay at home (hopfully) and have more control of early labour.
I'm not making my mind up any time soon, some days I'm all for labour and then other days i want a c section.
I'm terrified of ending up with another emergency c section and being exhausted or worse and under general anesthetic again. I didn't see DD for over an hour (MIL held her before i did :growlmad:)

So much for the water birth that i wanted :nope:


----------



## rainbowgroove

amand_a said:


> And they have scared me a little telling me the risks of uterine rupture (or whatever its called) is 1 in 200 (apparently that's why they keep you monitored).

Hiya,

It sounds a scary statistic. but just to put it into perspective : 

'the risk of having an emergency caesarean section for risk of serious
acute condition in labour (such as for fetal distress, antepartum haemorrhage,
or cord prolapse) is 2.7%, or up to 30 times more likely than for a uterine
rupture with a planned vaginal birth after caesarean section.' (p96 Midwife's
labour and birth handbook, 2003)

Did they go through the risks of another c-section too? 
I hope you get the birth you want :hugs:


----------



## amand_a

Thank you that makes me feel a little better. No they haven't really discussed anything with me, they just said that women with young children tend to struggle after a repeat c section. I am seeing an OB for my next appointment so i will be asking more questions then.
Especially as i have some other concerns about why lobour didnt progress last time. There where a few theories, one MW told me i might have had an obstructed pelvis, another said my feet were too small???? and my GP told me she was too big for me (DD weighed 9lb 1oz) she was not huge i guess but pretty huge for me.

Its all so stressful, I almost want someone else to make the decision for me.


----------



## chuck

It is incredibly rare for a baby to really be too big for your pelvis, more often than not its positioning or your pelvis needs realigning as far as I can find out.

Have you thought about getting your notes from your last labour/birth and going through them with someone like a MW or doula to understand a little better what happened last time?

My LO will only be 18 months when the next arrives - I know there's no way I could pick him up after a section so I'm pretty keen to get my HBAC/VBAC.

Yes there is a 0.05% risk of UR with a VBAC BUT there are lots of other risks associated with CS too, I know which I'd rather take.


----------



## chuck

Some websites for you VBAC ladies if you havent seen them already

https://www.childbirth.org/section/ICAN.html

https://www.homebirth.org.uk/vbac.htm

https://www.vbac.co.uk/

https://www.theunnecesarean.com/

https://wellroundedmama.blogspot.com/2010/12/vbac-after-2-cesareans-distorted-risk.html

https://www.mybirth.tv/welcome.cfm

and a uk based yahoo email group which is ace...

https://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/ukvbachbac/


----------



## amand_a

Thanks for the sites, I have just done some reading myself and i am now quite angry with the crap they are trying to spin me right from the start!
I will definitely be armed with a few questions on my next visit and if there not helpful i know 2 student midwives and one qualified one so at least i have some honest friends to prob aswell. 
grrr I'm so angry, i had almost made my mind up to opt for a c section


----------



## Jenniflower

amand_a said:


> Thanks for the sites, I have just done some reading myself and i am now quite angry with the crap they are trying to spin me right from the start!
> I will definitely be armed with a few questions on my next visit and if there not helpful i know 2 student midwives and one qualified one so at least i have some honest friends to prob aswell.
> grrr I'm so angry, i had almost made my mind up to opt for a c section

I can totally appreciate you anger and I feel it for you! Even more so because you're obviously a well educated woman who wants to do what is best for both you and your baby and yet even YOU were just going to for the CS because that's what they were pushing on you. Women really should be more educated about this stuff, but it's not their fault! The midwives and consultants are just so biased. (ok not ALL, but I would say the majority)

I'm so happy for you that the women on here were able to help you out and give you a voice. I noticed your progression of not wanting to really make many waves about it, to now not taking no for an answer! :hugs:


----------



## amand_a

I did get quite angry, had to ring my mum for a chat. I'm a little calmer now. I think i will write down what i want and try to approach it all a delicately as possible. who knows maybe i will get someone who supports me, besides i don't want to be pigeon holed as a difficult patient (yet).
I shall just see their reaction to my not wanting to be monitored, give them a chance to do the right thing. Then if i don't here what i want i will be making waves!!!
Thank you sooo much ladies for all the info and support (and sorry to the lady who started the thread, i have kinda stolen it :blush:) You all have given me the courage and info to strive for the birth I deserve! :hugs:


----------



## chuck

The difficult pert will be not getting angry at the health professionals...I'm struggling and i know when I go see the OB on the 5th it'll be a struggle not to get too emotional and ranty!

Glad to help - like I said in homebirthers and hopefuls I'm doing everything i can to turn my very negative experience last time into something positive when ever I can and even if I cannot get hte birth I want perhaps i can help someone else and it'll be all worth it!


----------



## helen1234

i'm going for vbac. up until now 26wks, i've been planning a c section, i didnt think i could be swayed any different i thought, if they're going to have me strapped to the bed dont do this, you cant do that, i thought what the hell, i'll have a c section and control it my way as much as i can.
anyways.
my hospital have a vbac clinic where you can go in and discuss everything, she had all my previous notes there its run my a leading mw (my hosp has mw led dept, and consultant led dept, high and low risk mums) so she went through my last labour talked in detail why the c section happened, i was really impressed by her passion and the trusts passion in getting women to birth naturally. 
i said my ideal birth would be the same as last time started, water birth and freewill, go with the flow with painkillers, start at the the bottome and work up if i needed to.
she said right lets get on with making that happen, my jaw nearly dropped lol

she had sheets that were already planned out for her to fill in, it said vbac water birth. and its for mw's to go buy it had allergies etc on there etc. 
she said when i arrive i'll have blood taken from a canula and have roughly an hour monitoring to get a base rate to go buy. when i'm ready and want to go in the water they take the canula out (site of infection reasons).
and i can basically do as i please, they may listen in more than normal but i probably wouldnt notice and they are this yr getting some kind of mobile hb listening monitors that can be used in water as well.
when she put the risks of c-section and natural risks in front of me there was a huge difference, she said that i would be a great candidate as i birthed my 1st baby fine i did hurt my tailbone but that was my positioning. and i shoud deliver in a nice time and there's no reason why i cant have waterbirth.
she even said they do induce vbacs now as well, although i dont think i'll need that.

so i'm now loading up on hypnobirthing, i'll have aromatherapy oils like last time, they as a matter of course let the cord finish its job before suting it as a matter of course now, she even had info on that aswell.

x


----------



## DollPosse

Wohoo, that sounds really good Helen. I am currently trying to find a place where I can vbac.


----------



## Janidog

I had to have an emergency c-section, and have been told that i stand no chance of trying for another home birth, so will be choosing to have a planned c-section :nope:


----------



## mommyof3co

My 2nd I had an emergency c-section and absolutely hated it! With my 3rd I was determined to have a VBAC and had a successful one in the hospital :) Best choice, for me, ever! I'm planning my first all natural birth, out of hospital (birth center though) and another VBAC for this baby


----------



## helen1234

Janidog said:


> I had to have an emergency c-section, and have been told that i stand no chance of trying for another home birth, so will be choosing to have a planned c-section :nope:

awwww thats such a shame, west midlands from my experience from a dudley hospital are really turning their tables, they prob wouldnt havent supported a home birth but they're certainly taking my last c section oh an individual basis.
when it comes to it, i'd have a good chat with your consultant and mw and chat with what your dream birth would be, if you dont want a c section they will work with you. i've found so far they support either decision xxx


----------



## Sunflowers

I'm hoping for a vba2c.. First section was failure to progress, second one for pre-eclampsia (not in labour). 

That's interesting about the continuous monitoring, will be pulling off the research about that and pinning it to my notes! In my work as a mw I've only ever seen one rupture (well, it happened to the lady I was looking after but 3 or so hours after I'd gone home) and she was having huge huge doses of synto so it was hardly a surprise. At least because of my job I'm quite happy to challenge things and not afraid of articulating things!

I'm planning on Hypnobirthing and will stay at home as long as possible before going in!


----------



## chuck

Janidog said:


> I had to have an emergency c-section, and have been told that i stand no chance of trying for another home birth, so will be choosing to have a planned c-section :nope:

Why have you been told no chance of a HB? You don't need anyone's permission.

I had an EMCS after a 48 hour labour, drip, monitor etc got to 9.5cm they never bothered to manually move the cervix baby was never in distress yet off I went to theatre classed as failure to progress <facepalm>.

I'm having an HBAC - or hoping to. My MW is supportive and the OB realised he couldnt scare me this week but we'll see what happens lol.


----------



## Jenniflower

Janidog said:


> I had to have an emergency c-section, and have been told that i stand no chance of trying for another home birth, so will be choosing to have a planned c-section :nope:

That statement is so baffling to me in so many ways! Who ever told you that you stand no chance needs a good slap! Not only have so many women gone on to have a VBAC but many of those women also go on to have home births. It is always YOUR choice hun. They have to convince you, you don't have to convince them. :flower:


----------



## Janidog

Jenniflower said:


> Janidog said:
> 
> 
> I had to have an emergency c-section, and have been told that i stand no chance of trying for another home birth, so will be choosing to have a planned c-section :nope:
> 
> That statement is so baffling to me in so many ways! Who ever told you that you stand no chance needs a good slap! Not only have so many women gone on to have a VBAC but many of those women also go on to have home births. It is always YOUR choice hun. They have to convince you, you don't have to convince them. :flower:Click to expand...

Unfortunately also my hubby doesn't want to go through it all again, as he thought he was going to lose me and the baby :nope:

But my PA wants a home birth when she has her next baby and i can't wait to be able to give her all the info i had, as i love listening about peoples home births


----------



## Mel+Bump

Im so glad I found this thread. Im planning on having a vbac water birth next time. Id quite like a hbac but I figure if the consultants kick a fuss up about a hbac I can compramise with a water birth :) I wont be having another baby for a fair few years but Ive got it planned already lol. I got to 10cm and was allowed to push for 2 hours but baby got stuck and distressed (which I swear was because they kept shoving me on the bed to be monitored and also let me have pethedine even though babys heart rate wasnt amazingly stable!!!! grrr) so next time should be no problems. 

Im refusing all pain relief next time as well, which Im hoping to help. People think Im being silly when I say I want a water birth as they dont think Ill be allowed but Im pretty much telling them thats whats going to happen. :)

Think I might have a read through some of those sites.


----------



## SmokyJoe78

This is a great thread :thumbup:

I would like to have a hbac/vbac this time - my mw told me that the hospital like to have you constantly monitored but really there's no reason to - so you can just say that you don't want it!

Also I was induced with DS so was constantly monitored and hooked up to a drip - I managed to move around relatively easily, doing yoga moves and everything, so if you HAVE to be monitored don't think you have to lie on the bed :D


----------



## Sunflowers

rainbowgroove said:


> If you search the net, you should be able to find the research that states that continuous fetal monitoring has no better outcomes than intermittant and in fact leads to a rise in interventions.
> Again, not sure how it works in Australia?

I can't find the research you seem to be describing, I have a consultant appointment coming up and would like to at least have read it to discuss it if needsbe (hoping to stay at home as long as possible with community midwife support and go in at 8cm to deliver) - would you mind giving me the research you mention? 

Thank you!


----------



## indigo_fairy

I'm planning a VBAC and now will have alot of questions at my next appointment! The MW never mentioned continuous monitoring, maybe the consultant I have to be under this time will at my appointment next week. 

I'll definately not be opting for continuous, I want to do exactly what I did last time - which was going really well until I got to hospital, that's where it didn't progress any further. If I can get away with labouring at home and 'not making it to hospital' or at least until 8-9cm I think I will.


----------



## Bournefree

Sunflowers said:


> rainbowgroove said:
> 
> 
> If you search the net, you should be able to find the research that states that continuous fetal monitoring has no better outcomes than intermittant and in fact leads to a rise in interventions.
> Again, not sure how it works in Australia?
> 
> I can't find the research you seem to be describing, I have a consultant appointment coming up and would like to at least have read it to discuss it if needsbe (hoping to stay at home as long as possible with community midwife support and go in at 8cm to deliver) - would you mind giving me the research you mention?
> 
> Thank you!Click to expand...

Sorry to interrupt ladies.. 

I know of 2 bits of research in this area that are in the USA, but will have a look to see if there is anything more current.
1 - "continuous fetal heart rate conitoring", lancet, 12 Dec 1987, 1375-7
2 - RCOG recommendations from a study of 35k women showed that there wasn't any benifical outcome to baby from CFM. C-sections and use of forceps were increased by 33%. Due to any signs of distress is acted upon more frequently, but this study also showed the babies chances of survival were not improved by operative deliveries. Also it found that often the baby wasn't found to have a lower APGAR score after operational delivery, which would have been expected in cases of fetal distress.
XxX


----------



## winegums

Sunflowers said:


> rainbowgroove said:
> 
> 
> If you search the net, you should be able to find the research that states that continuous fetal monitoring has no better outcomes than intermittant and in fact leads to a rise in interventions.
> Again, not sure how it works in Australia?
> 
> I can't find the research you seem to be describing, I have a consultant appointment coming up and would like to at least have read it to discuss it if needsbe (hoping to stay at home as long as possible with community midwife support and go in at 8cm to deliver) - would you mind giving me the research you mention?
> 
> Thank you!Click to expand...

Not sure if this is what you meant but here is the cochrane review of continuous monitoring and its outcomes - https://www2.cochrane.org/reviews/en/ab006066.html

shows that there is no difference with maternal or neonatal death rates but increased rates of intrumental delivies and c sections when CTG is used!

Here is another link as well where the NCT discuss it a little bit -https://www.nct.org.uk/info-centre/decisions/view-40


----------



## winegums

meant to add im hopefulyl having a vbac too... overdue now so hopefully bubs makes an appearence soon!

i am fighting a big battle about continuous monitoring at my hospital hehe they realllllly want me to be on the ctg but its my choice so meh


----------



## Jenniflower

winegums said:


> meant to add im hopefulyl having a vbac too... overdue now so hopefully bubs makes an appearence soon!
> 
> i am fighting a big battle about continuous monitoring at my hospital hehe they realllllly want me to be on the ctg but its my choice so meh

It is your choice! I had to be on one of those after a high BP check and man was it annoying. I couldn't even imagine it while trying to deal with contractions. I think a lot of times it's just to cover their bums iykwim.


----------



## p1nk_06

Hey all, I had a VBA2C last june in the hospital I can do a home birth. I did have to have monitoring, but I had a cordless monitor, so i was free to walk, lay, even go in the water when I wanted to, so ask your hospital or doctor if that have cordless monitoring. So now I am prego with number 4, researching on whither I can do a home birth, physically and financially.


----------

